# [PROJECT] mATX



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

*[project] µatx*

Until I come up with a proper name, that's what it's gonna be for now.

I'm finally getting back into building computers.  I've decided to take a much different route than previously.

Everything starts with an eager computer modder and overclocker deprived of technology in Argentina for 4 months along with a large helping of his new girlfriend (who will be building this rig with me).

(Pictures coming as the items arrive)

*Figure 1:* Antec Mini P180 µATX Case

*Figure 2:* Enermax MODU82+ 625W PSU

*Figure 3:* DFI LANPARTY JR P45-T2RS

*Figure 4:* Intel Core 2 Duo E8400

*Figure 5*: G.SKILL Pi Black 2x2GB DDR2-800

*Figure 6:* ASUS ATi Radeon HD 4870 1GB + ATi Radeon HD 4850 512MB

*Figure 7:* WD3200AAKS

*Figure 8:* Samsung DVD+-RW

*Figure 9:* Thermaltake V1

*Figure 10:* UV Orange Sleeving 

If you would like to contribute to this build, buy my stuff listed below


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

Jump started the PSU and booted the UV lights:







------------------------------------------------------------

Little update.  Well, not so little.

The phrase "perfect fit" comes to mind...





















------------------------------------------------------------

Got my Black Pi's!











------------------------------------------------------------

Finally...






The new victim:











Beauty...






Not for the claustrophobic:






In hindsight, I have to say that working with a mATX system was a lot more difficult than I expected.  I really do miss all the extra room I had to work with before, but for a small system like this, it sure packs a punch!

I'm planning on doing sleeving/painting/etc. soon.  You might see a few benchies first, though


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

Reserved for finished product.


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 2, 2009)

I cant wait to see this case... I love the way the p180 mini looks... check this out : http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=162&products_id=24177

pre-fitted window (too expensive tho)


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 2, 2009)

Yeah I wish they'd sell the window by itself.  I may very well be putting a window into this myself.  Makes me nervous, though.

I snagged the case for $69 Shipped BNIB, so yeah, the PPCs version is WAY too expensive 

Right now I have the case, DVD burner, and PSU, and will be taking pics soon.  Motherboard should be here by Wednesday.


----------



## steelkane (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice Mini project, that's a bad-ass case.


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice plan! Can't wait to see how this turns out. I would love to have a mATX that packs some power as well.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 3, 2009)

Update: Just scored a ASUS 4870 1GB for $200 Shipped.  I may run both for a while, but will most likely be selling the 4850 soon.  Pictures of received items are being taken.

I also placed my order to PPCs:


----------



## phanbuey (Feb 4, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Update: Just scored a ASUS 4870 1GB for $200 Shipped.  I may run both for a while, but will most likely be selling the 4850 soon.  Pictures of received items are being taken.
> 
> I also placed my order to PPCs:



sweet deal man...


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

Pictures of the four elements that have arrived so far:


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

Heya DD. the finished product is gon look nice. But .. I only see 3 elements not 4. Dont know how to count these days


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

There is a fourth element.  The first person to find it wins a Thanks!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

Ahhh I see it now!!!

Its the ODD!!!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

You got it!


----------



## dark2099 (Feb 5, 2009)

Confused.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

dont forget the farts.

call it danishdildos fartbox

keep the orange/black theme going... http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/feonef1coflu8.html

tell gary i sent you


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd rather have this from him:

http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/fetuftacuvho1.html

But in Orange   That way I don't have to run Feser coolant or dye and clean my blocks every few months.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

tell me your not going 3/8? i HATE 3/8 tubing.

feser coolant is fine. its the dye that sucks.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

No, I'm doing 1/2".  Are you sure the coolant doesn't do anything?  If not, I'll get the R-3603 with that.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> No, I'm doing 1/2".  Are you sure the coolant doesn't do anything?  If not, I'll get the R-3603 with that.



You will be fine DD.

Oh andddd!
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ty3id1odlatu.html

PS: Sorry about earlier had to sign off. Received company at an opportune time.

EDIT:
Crap just realized that 3/8 also .. me=fail

Ahhh much better
http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/ty1id5odlatu.html


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

This is the stuff.  Thicker, more kink resistant, and 7/16ID for clampless wonderment 

Watercooling unfortunately comes later, though.  It would come sooner if I made more sales.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Pfffft..... tygon is overpriced and overated....

get the good stuff.... http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/dupvctu7id5o.html

works just as well and is VERY clear. 

just be sure to clean your loop good before you use it and fill with distilled or feser fluid only.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 5, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> This is the stuff.  Thicker, more kink resistant, and 7/16ID for clampless wonderment



Who needs compression fiitings! LOL

SO you think you take that deal for the GPU blocks?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 5, 2009)

Nah, I'm not going to.  The way sales have been going, there's no way I'm going to pay off my CC for buying the 4870 1GB and this entire project will be scrapped and parted out, and I'll be done with building PC's for good.  It's really discouraging to have a good amount of stuff listed at reasonable prices and have multiple people PM you and discuss in detail right up to payment, and then drop off the face of the earth


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 6, 2009)

Jump started the PSU and booted the UV lights:


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 6, 2009)

your gonna put a UV processor in there right?


----------



## aCid888* (Feb 6, 2009)

Gotta love the DFI boards under UV light, especially after smoking.  

Edit: can I have your rig fit? lol


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Little update.  Well, not so little.

The phrase "perfect fit" comes to mind...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 11, 2009)

does the pcie cable plug in right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

I'd have to run them down towards the back and under the card.

It blocks the first of two HDD bays in that cage, though.  But I don't need that many HDD's anyway.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 11, 2009)

Hah... that's about how tight my vid cards are in my main rig.  Although I think you may have me beat.  I think I have about 2 or 3 mm of clearance between the back of the vid and the fan grill on the heat exchanger.

At least it fits though... right!!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Well you can always take that drive bay out, which I will probably do anyway for a 120mm fan and maybe a radiator


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2009)

Holy crap DD! Talking about a close call! You may want to look into some 5.25" to 3.5" mounts for hdd's and pull the cage.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Holy crap DD! Talking about a close call! You may want to look into some 5.25" to 3.5" mounts for hdd's and pull the cage.



Good thinking Dude!




By the way DD, so far looking great!  Subscribed.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

I actually don't need that HDD cage at all.  Right now all I have is a single HDD, and the upper cage holds three, while the lower holds two, with dual 5.25 bays down below.

I want to get some mounts for the drives and put them down below eventually to make room for a dual 120 or 140 radiator (if it will fit).  For now, I'm thinking of a few more drives, but not more than 5 for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

for some reason, I love P182's!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Remember this isn't a P182 though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Remember this isn't a P182 though



P180 

looks the same, just smaller got thrown off, I guess i love P180's as well, same thing almost just smaller right?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

It's not a P180.  It's a MINI P180.

The P180 was the original Performance 1 release from Antec.  It was replaced with its updated version, the P182.

Recently, they came out with the Mini P180, which is more like a Mini P182.  This one's Micro ATX and MUCH smaller than your average case 

---------------------------------------

Just realized that the ASUS Dark Knight 4870 1GB is a completely non-reference card, including the PCB.  I thought it was going to be a reference PCB.  Because the VRMs on the 4870s run so hot, a full cover block when watercooling is almost required, and because this is a non-reference card, I may not be able to find one that will be compatible.  Any ideas?  I may end up selling this for another 4870 who's not going to move onto watercooling.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> It's not a P180.  It's a MINI P180.
> 
> The P180 was the original Performance 1 release from Antec.  It was replaced with its updated version, the P182.
> 
> ...



Ok, now I fully understand.  Well the Mini P180 is still awesome!  Looks great at least.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## Exavier (Feb 11, 2009)

just get a gpu only block and some enzos and as long as you have a fan on that baby you'll be just right  it's not as bad as you think, my vrms/vddcs under water (full block) are still at 50-55c idle...they run hot and are rated to do so..I think you'll be fine


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Well the guy I was going to get a Fuzion GFX2 from said the reason he's selling them is because his got to 125C and shut down while under the Enzo's.  It's a shame because the Dark Knight looks so sweet in this setup


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 11, 2009)

DD, you still plannin on watercool? If so how come the talk of the Dark Knight?


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

I plan to watercool soon, I just don't have the money for it right now.  I'm still about $50 in the hole because I wasn't expecting so few people buying items.  I've had much better luck in the past selling on here


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I plan to watercool soon, I just don't have the money for it right now.  I'm still about $50 in the hole because I wasn't expecting so few people buying items.  I've had much better luck in the past selling on here



It's really rough selling stuff right now unless you are close to giving it away.  Love the way the project is looking.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah don't I know it.  I just sold my Cosmos S and Gigabyte 3D Mars for $140 :shadedshu


----------



## crtecha (Feb 13, 2009)

great looking project I kinda dig those mini p180's


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

We should be doing some power supply sleeving tomorrow


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

Got my Black Pi's!


----------



## BrooksyX (Feb 13, 2009)

Looking pretty sweet! Still can't wait to see some more progress.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 13, 2009)

My girlfriend Chelsea should be over here tonight, and we're building it together, so expect a good amount of progress to be made this weekend!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 13, 2009)

that ram looks great.  I got me some as well, should be here sometime next week.  I got me a DFI board as well yesterday for my AMD rig


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I've got some good news, some mixed news, and some sad news.

First off, the system is up and running!  Bad news, it's just a test boot for a few days to make sure everything's good to go.

Some more good news, I am still getting an E8400.  Some interesting news, I bought an E7400 so I could get the machine running before I found out that I'm still receiving the E8400.  So I'll be testing both against each other to see which I like best 

A few test-build pictures to follow later tonight.


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool build DD.  Looking good!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 17, 2009)

I know I'm lagging on posting pics of the pre-build, but I wanted to just post up a shot of some preliminary OCing:







Edit:


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Finally...






The new victim:











Beauty...






Not for the claustrophobic:






In hindsight, I have to say that working with a mATX system was a lot more difficult than I expected.  I really do miss all the extra room I had to work with before, but for a small system like this, it sure packs a punch!

I'm planning on doing sleeving/painting/etc. soon.  You might see a few benchies first, though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

nice


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

TBH, I might either sell both the Core 2 Duos and get a Core 2 Quad and go water, or just overhaul and get a Core i7.  What do you guys think?  One of the most important factors is if you think an i7 920 would run okay with a couple of 4870s on my Enermax 625W.

Edit:  PSU Calculator puts a 920 OC'ed to 4.5GHz with dual 4870s at just over 600W.  I'd probably have to upgrade the PSU.  I think i7 is still too expensive for me at the moment.

So what's your vote?  E7400/E8400 on water, or snag a Q6600 or a Q9xxx?


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 19, 2009)

Eh, tight... especially with OCs.  Just keep an eye on the voltages if you do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> TBH, I might either sell both the Core 2 Duos and get a Core 2 Quad and go water, or just overhaul and get a Core i7.  What do you guys think?  One of the most important factors is if you think an i7 920 would run okay with a couple of 4870s on my Enermax 625W.



I would get a higher out put PSU, that would really be pushing it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Edited post above.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Edited post above.



bro honestly, I would stick with a 775 for now if you are short on money.  an E8400 will do great overclocked.  However a Quad Core is sweet for everyday use, no limits to the amount of things you can do at once


----------



## EnergyFX (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of the 8000 series.  I still see no real value in quads other than benching and industry.

(Edit: ... says the guy putting tri 285 SLI in his wife's rig.  Bleh, what do I know of value and practicality)


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> I'm a huge fan of the 8000 series.  I still see no real value in quads other than benching and industry.



8000 series is awesome, not even that, my buddy has an E6300 oc'ed midly to 3.0 Ghz, x1800 pro and he doesn't need nothing else, he can game, do tons of stuff at once and hes happy.  I think with a good card not a super video card, 8800, or 4850 around those lines, and a good dual core, you don't need more.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Sounds good guys.  I think I'm gonna test the E74 against the E84 and see which I like better, sell the other, and get some proper cooling in this baby!

I might downgrade from my 4870 1GB to a 4850/30 1GB and maybe grab a second one.  This 4870 is so damn hot, and unfortunately, because it's not reference, I can't slap a full cover block on it.  Maybe I'll just try to trade it for a reference one.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Feb 19, 2009)

Well if you want DD, I will trade you 70 for 70. xD....

Seriously though, S775 still has tons of life left. WOUldn't even bother thinking about switching to i7 just yet especially when i5 is right around the corner. I wonder if we will see any SLI chipsets for i5, with the talks of the Intel vs Nvidia lawsuits regarding licensing.

EDIT: Oh btw ... 

Nice build, it looks very very nice.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

3DMark 06 run @ stock.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

3DMark Vantage @ Stock:


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

HDD Bench:


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Furmark @ stock:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

looking good DD 

you got PM by the way.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

PM replied.

I'm ordering something that's going to make this whole setup POP.  Or three 

Also, if I get a hold of a reference 4870, what do you think of one of these?










(Images from PetrasTechShop.com)

Looks like a nice alternative to a full cover block (although it still won't work with the Dark Knight).  The thing I have against full cover blocks is they're so DAMN heavy.  This would be much easier to work with IMO.  I'm gonna have to look up some reviews.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

that block is nice, I had the one from them that was only the block itself and it worked great!


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Cool deal.  I might try that then, but they've been OOS for a while now...PM replied.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Cool deal.  I might try that then, but they've been OOS for a while now...PM replied.



I had one and I threw it away because I lost the screws for it that hold th backplate, and my lazy ass didnt feel like going to go get some.  I would have let you have it for shipping only.  Dammit


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 19, 2009)

Aww


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2009)

I just checked all over again and yeah its gone bro.


----------



## DanishDevil (Feb 27, 2009)

A few big changes coming to this system in the near future.  You're going to have to wait until I get back for those though.  Going out of town until March 6th!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 28, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> A few big changes coming to this system in the near future.  You're going to have to wait until I get back for those though.  Going out of town until March 6th!



keep us posted


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2009)

Long time no update, but here's a little taste of what's to come:

Motherboard RMA (exchange) because this one's got a whiny coil.
New video card 
Finally gonna get some sleeving done (maybe )
New keyboard and mouse
New monitor
New CPU cooler (not going water for a little while)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2009)

DD you ever think of building a FICS?

Fart Injection Cooling Systems can keep your PC nice and cool even in that smoggy california weather. 

just a thought.

you decide what your going to do with this rig yet?


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2009)

I dunno man a lot is up in the air right now.  I've decided to keep it air cooled for now, and I guess just focus on mods, then get down to some real OCing.  Morale's making it hard to want to do much of anything really =\


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 7, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I dunno man a lot is up in the air right now.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 7, 2009)

Oh you and your fart jokes


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

nice setup TS.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

Is that your rig?


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

yup!


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

Sweet!

And welcome to TPU! 

BTW, if you go to User CP, you can edit your system specifications so you can free up your signature for something else 

I'll be doing PSU sleeving like you did, but in UV Orange, so it should be interesting to see the differences in our rigs.  Very nice and clean job though!


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks!
i'm planning to do some modifications on the case.maybe an acrylic side panel.here is another shot of my rig.pardon the dust havent cleaned it yet.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

yay, someone else with a mATX gaming build!

mines a fair bit uglier since i used a beat up case and older hardware, i'm surprised more people dont do this.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

I may be doing an acrylic side panel myself.  I need the tools to cut the side panel up, though.


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

this antec case side panel has 3 layers so it will be a problem to to put an acrylic.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

I know, but I'm thinking right where the interior extra panels are, that's the size and shape I want my window.  It's a down the road project, so we'll see.  But yes it will be more difficult than just cutting through aluminum.


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I know, but I'm thinking right where the interior extra panels are, that's the size and shape I want my window.  It's a down the road project, so we'll see.  But yes it will be more difficult than just cutting through aluminum.



cool!cant wait to see your finish project..


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

That's my problem.  My projects are never quite finished


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

cabrone, thats a sweet rig my friend, and welcome to TPU


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

@chicken patty
thanks!im a µatx enthusiast.thisa is my 4th setup..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

cabrone said:


> @chicken patty
> thanks!im a µatx enthusiast.thisa is my 4th setup..



what?  I only understood thanks and this is my 4th setup.  Sorry dude, looks like you typed some characters that are not english.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 8, 2009)

µ = micro


----------



## cabrone (Mar 8, 2009)

µatx means micro atx..sorry for the jargon..


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 8, 2009)

thanks guys for clearing that up


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 8, 2009)

its funny because...

µtorrent is an oxymoron.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 8, 2009)

Yup, but their angle is that the program itself is very small and compact 

Few pics coming up of a couple of items that I've gotten to add to my setup, but I'm still waiting on most of my real hardware.


----------



## DanishDevil (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm starting to tear down the system to prepare for watercooling


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 9, 2009)

If you get the water cooling in there I think you will surpass my little matx demon. My water cooling is not that stellar, most could beat it.


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 28, 2009)

A little update since I might actually be able to work on this a little bit in the near future.

I've recently acquired a lapped Xeon X3210 (Q6600 w/ 8x multi) which I might relap, and am getting a nice air cooler (you'll see when it arrives).  I'm sticking with air for now until I get some money saved up from working this summer.  I also bumped my HDD up to a WD6400AAKS.

I'll hopefully be able to start some sleeving and cable management in a few weeks.  Look forward to some updates!


----------



## ascstinger (Apr 29, 2009)

ah damn now you can really whip my mini-p180 build

might just have to find me a 955 BE on the cheap somewhere


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 29, 2009)

Hehe, this will be my first quad apart from playing with a Q9450 that I got for fit back in the day.  Should be fun


----------



## DanishDevil (May 13, 2009)

Another picture-less update while I waste away from boredom at work...

The system is in pieces right now, and I am awaiting my school's mail services to fix their screwup so I can get the mounting hardware I need for my new heatsink, which by the way is a prototype full copper Xigmatek S-1284.  That should be enough to cool my X3210, don't you think? 

The WD6400AAKS is working great, and I've got Windows 7 RC1 on it.  I honestly might not be able to start doing any real work on this until August, but I might do something here and there.  I definitely need to do some cable management, so I can show some worklogs for that at least.

Pictures coming next week maybe?


----------



## cabrone (May 14, 2009)

I am now using a Xigmatek Thors Hammer to cool my Q9550


----------



## GSG-9 (May 14, 2009)

I am quite satisfied with my Xigmatek, I hope you are as well


----------



## Th0rn0 (May 14, 2009)

I wish I could get a decent Xigmatek in the UK now >_>

DAM YOU!


----------



## cabrone (May 15, 2009)

GSG-9 said:


> I am quite satisfied with my Xigmatek, I hope you are as well


im very satisfied..
here is a picture of my rig with Xigmatek Thors Hammmer..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 15, 2009)

Looks good in there   I'm more of a copper man myself, though


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 15, 2009)

very good cabrone, sweet rig, sleeved, very clean!


----------



## icon1 (May 15, 2009)

cabrone said:


> im very satisfied..
> here is a picture of my rig with Xigmatek Thors Hammmer..
> http://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll75/cabrone_bucket/Picture044-1.jpg



your m-atx rig is really nice bro, the Xigmatek TH really matches the black interior.. 


P.S. nice rig pare 
      *from Phils.


----------



## reverze (May 15, 2009)

love the all black inside...


----------



## Mussels (May 15, 2009)

how does THOR compare to the other coolers? S1284/TRUE etc?


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 18, 2009)

more here... http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222416


----------



## icon1 (May 18, 2009)

^^
oh the white tubings looks nice..


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 18, 2009)

FIT that looks awesome, thanks for the link


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)




----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

Little teaser


----------



## Kenshai (May 21, 2009)

That thing is impressive looking!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

First off, pics of the Full Copper Xigmatek S-1284 Prototype...






















...I'm using an Antec TriCool for now since my Yate Loons have closed edges which don't work with the rubber Xigmatek fan mounts.  I've gotta tell ya, this thing being full copper is nice.  I don't have to worry about bending the fins!

This thing does worry me a bit, though.  It is MASSIVELY heavy.  Well over 3x the weight of an S-1283 if not closer to 5.  I need a postal scale


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

My Xeon X3210 placed in my DFI LANPARTY JR P45-T2RS.











And the S-1284c (what I'm calling it from now on) mounted.  It's a wee bit bigger than my old cooler to say the least   It kinda sorta makes the mATX motherboard look like a smaller form factor.


























Cooler clearance is cutting it close with the fan coming withing millimeters of the northbridge and the fins almost touching the VRM heatsink.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

Now getting this sucker into my Mini P180 was a slight challenge.  The motherboard fits into the case like a glove with *just* enough room for the motherboard to slide forward to get away from the I/O plate.  I had to lower the motherboard in by the heatsink about 3 times until I could get the I/O jacks under the I/O plate tabs.  I finally got it, plugged everything else in, and did some quick and dirty cable management.











At this point...






I'm saying to myself...oh shit, is this thing gonna fit 

So I put my little guy on top of the heatpipes:






And got level with the side of the case:






Just barely made it! 

Everything ready to go:











Some closeup copper action...






And the full setup in my dorm room:






That's it for the pictures for now.  Eventually, I'm going to sleeve the PSU UV Orange, but first, some Core 2 Quad eek: I meant Xeon) overclocking action!


----------



## Kenshai (May 21, 2009)

Build came out nicely, any comparison temp wise between a different cooler?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

No unfortunately, because I went from a different cooler on an E7400 to this with the X3210.  I can tell you that it is one of the best Xigmatek HSF's, though


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 21, 2009)

all copper DD, nice 

love the all black case too


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2009)

Nice little turtle .... 

That thing is a beast DD. When are these so caleld prototypes going to be released to retail?


----------



## Duxx (May 21, 2009)

Just saw this on your facebook lol, loving the turtle and the orange/black.  You know where i can grab some orange(legitimate orange, not half red) cathodes?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

Orange cathodes, I'm not sure.  I'm going UV cathodes with UV Orange sleeving to be able to flip a switch and turn on the funk 

Prototype will almost guaranteed never make it to retail.  Too heavy.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Orange cathodes, I'm not sure.  I'm going UV cathodes with UV Orange sleeving to be able to flip a switch and turn on the funk
> 
> Prototype will almost guaranteed never make it to retail.  Too heavy.



they should make a hybrid... bottom half copper, top half alu.


----------



## Kenshai (May 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> they should make a hybrid... bottom half copper, top half alu.



And ruin the coppery goodness?!


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

Kenshai said:


> And ruin the coppery goodness?!



it is better to have half and half, then to never have at all.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

If they make a hybrid, alternating Alu and Cu fins would look HOT.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> If they make a hybrid, alternating Alu and Cu fins would look HOT.



copper absorbs heat better, alu dissipates it better. so a copper alu hybrid would work.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

I already made a thread about copper vs. aluminum and which was better for heatsinks, and it was never conclusively agreed upon which was better, and people insist on arguing their sides.  I just don't want this to turn into one of those discussions please 

Needless to say, it would cool well and look sweet (like mine) but bend the motherboard a few degrees less


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I already made a thread about copper vs. aluminum and which was better for heatsinks, and it was never conclusively agreed upon which was better, and people insist on arguing their sides.  I just don't want this to turn into one of those discussions please
> 
> Needless to say, it would cool well and look sweet (like mine) but bend the motherboard a few degrees less



i'm surprised no ones done some monster baddass made of one gigantic mofo heatpipe


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 21, 2009)

Regarding the orange CCFL's ....

UK e-Tailer:
http://www.neon-lights.co.uk/index....2-orange-dual-ccfl-kit-for-computer/p_25.html

So far this is the only place I could find them at. Then you also have the option of buying white and making them orange yourself.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

Mussels said:


> i'm surprised no ones done some monster baddass made of one gigantic mofo heatpipe



They could call it the Xigmatek GigantoPipe


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

How are the temps  with the cooler facing up compared with the other cooler facing out the back?

It looks nice 

Rotate the Hdd rack 90 deg so the wiring is out the left side of the case ( it will give you more room)

Cut out the centers of the intake /exhaust fan perforations. You would be surprised how restrictive they are. (also cuts down the noise and dust buildup)


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

If I still had the tools, the fan grills would be cut, but I'm completely tool-less 

I don't think the HDD rack will rotate.  I'm eventually going to use one of these to mount the HDD in the bottom:






I've got one in silver, but of course I'm gonna need to paint that puppy black.

I've heard that if you have a big exhaust fan up top that it's better to have it facing up rather that out the back, so I tried out the top for once.  Temps are like this at stock...



DanishDevil said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/IntelBurnTest X3210 Stock.jpg


----------



## MKmods (May 21, 2009)

well ur gonna have to get tools

Get the tin snips first, 1000s of uses...

It looks interesting as most do not have a huge exhaust fan right above the Xmig coolers.. It looks like the case was made for their coolers..


----------



## DanishDevil (May 21, 2009)

How will tin snips cut through my thick steel?  And what do you recommend using to clean them up?  I've used snips on alu before, but not steel.


----------



## MonkeyMassacre (May 22, 2009)

I think we all know what's really impressive is how that turtle jumps in front of the camera every time you go to take a picture of your computer...


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> How will tin snips cut through my thick steel?  And what do you recommend using to clean them up?  I've used snips on alu before, but not steel.



If you get the good set (Wiss brand) they cut quite easily. Home depot and others sell the cheap chinese made junk ones for like $6 but they are more trouble than they are worth.

I have a Wiss pair my grandfather gave me 40 years ago that still cut good. They are like $15 now.

They come in 3 models, Red handle for left circles, Green for right holes and yellow for straight.
I use the red ones for everything, they make great circles and straight cuts too.

I just take a grill, draw a circle around it and cut. Works nicely. To clean up the hole I use a half round file and voila.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 22, 2009)

I'm gonna have to wait a couple of weeks.  Just spent $50 on Sacred 2: Fallen Angel, and I'm getting a new phone soon 

Thanks MK.


----------



## MKmods (May 22, 2009)

lol, I got a few games from TPU members and the 4870s so I am in a bit of a $$ holding pattern myself...


----------



## phanbuey (May 26, 2009)

man such a clean build.  I love it.   Something so badass about the M-Atx thats more powerful than most full towers running around.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

You think it's clean now?  I have so many small things planned for it that will make it flawless, but I just don't have the time to do them all, the tools to do them, or the will to have my system down for that long   I'm thinking August may be my modding month this year


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 26, 2009)

:drool:

Looking forward to seeing your updates DD. As for the tools and time, I'm in the same boat. Once I've got my driving test out of the way I think I'll be purchasing some apparatus to aid me in my modding. 

Good stuff!


----------



## DanishDevil (May 26, 2009)

Once things settle down in 2 weeks with my Financial Accounting course, I should be able to post some benches on here


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 26, 2009)

DD i need some new fans


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

3DMark Vantage with everything at stock with PhysX on:


----------



## Kenshai (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> 3DMark Vantage with everything at stock with PhysX on:
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090527/X3210 GTX260 ALL Stock.jpg



Crank that 260 up there, They shine at 750+


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

OK, this freaking chip is amazing.  I've gotten a 50% overclock with NO voltage bumps so far!


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

xeons are leet man. they are just awesome for voltage.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Hell of a first quad to own, huh? 






And that's with PhysX *OFF*.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

you should do 3.6-3.8Ghz at 1.4v


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I definitely think 3.2GHz @ stock voltage is a very healthy 24/7 config   Doing a PhysX run now.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I definitely think 3.2GHz @ stock voltage is a very healthy 24/7 config   Doing a PhysX run now.



my q6600 did 3Ghz at 1.25v (stock) so it seems your chip is about the same, just 100-200Mhz higher at the same voltage.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Probably a higher bus speed though because I've only got an 8x multi to work with 

I still haven't found the limits of my DFI yet.  I know it did about 450 with a little extra voltage before, and now it's got MX-2 instead of icky DFI goop on it, so we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Probably a higher bus speed though because I've only got an 8x multi to work with
> 
> I still haven't found the limits of my DFI yet.  I know it did about 450 with a little extra voltage before, and now it's got MX-2 instead of icky DFI goop on it, so we'll see how that goes.



DFI tend to use shin etsu, which is a decent paste anyway. raise the NB volts and you should be good for 500 FSB, ram depending.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Hey quick question.  If you turn your monitor off, or in my case, watch some TV while it's benching, it won't affect the score right?

And good to know on the TIM.  They put way too much on there for my liking, though


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Not a bad little CPU score bump thanks to PhysX.  Comparison with PhysX on @ stock is 107.75 to 125.13 OC'ed on CPU Test 2.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I keep getting an error about OpenAL32.dll not being found after I installed 3DMark06 on W7x64RC1.  Is there a known problem about it?  I installed the dll when it prompted me to and restarted, but it doesn't want to run.


----------



## InnocentCriminal (May 27, 2009)

Liking the OC so far DD. Are you going to see if you can get any higher at the same voltage?

As for the OpenAL32.dll, I just reinstalled OpenAL again and it fixed the issue, d'you have UAC on?


----------



## Mussels (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> Hey quick question.  If you turn your monitor off, or in my case, watch some TV while it's benching, it won't affect the score right?
> 
> And good to know on the TIM.  They put way too much on there for my liking, though



turning the screen off doesnt affect anything. unplugging it might.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Liking the OC so far DD. Are you going to see if you can get any higher at the same voltage?
> 
> As for the OpenAL32.dll, I just reinstalled OpenAL again and it fixed the issue, d'you have UAC on?



I manually downloaded OpenAL32.dll as well, and it still gave me the same error.  UAC has been disabled since I first got into the desktop


----------



## MKmods (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> I keep getting an error about OpenAL32.dll not being found after I installed 3DMark06 on W7x64RC1.  Is there a known problem about it?  I installed the dll when it prompted me to and restarted, but it doesn't want to run.



I have that prob all the time, I tried explaining it and I just screw it up , here is where I learned to fix it
http://www.yougamers.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28940


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

Ok, I thought it might be that it defaulted to a 32-bit install of it.  Thanks MK, I'll give it a shot this weekend.


----------



## Kirisame-Sama (May 27, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> My Xeon X3210 placed in my DFI LANPARTY JR P45-T2RS.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090521/y56wjhs5hejh.jpg
> 
> ...





Fatal showed me this today, I gotta say, bad-@$$. But my main question is, where did you get your turtle, he's just as bad@$$ as the case, motherboard, and so forth, and I totally want one.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 27, 2009)

I got it as a gift from a buddy of mine when he went to New York


----------



## Scrizz (May 28, 2009)

I want a turtle too


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

What does everybody think of these for once I get everything sleeved UV Orange?







They have UV LEDs, and the fan is UV Blue while the casing and connector sleeving and connectors are UV Orange.  They also have separate leads for the LEDs, so I would basically hook them up separately to a fan controller and be able to turn the LEDs on and off, and control the speed of the fans.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

as long as the noise and airflow levels are acceptable, they'd look damn sweet


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I used to have some of a different color, and I know they're a bit noisier than they claim, but these are the specs:

2000RPM, 2.8W, 29dB, 78CFM.


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

29db + 80CFM... fine if you want monsters.

my PC is <15db, i'm a silent freak. so those would be unacceptable to me... but maybe not to you. do they undervolt well?


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I had them running off of 5V before with those little Zalman molex to dual 12V and dual 5V doohickeys, and they were nice and quiet but still moved a good amount of air.

I like silent, but I can deal with something if it's not.  Medium Petras Yates are a tad loud for my taste but bearable.  Those run 33dB @ 70CFM.  Then again, my case quiets things down probably 5dB or so.  I'd like to get a fan controller to run everything off of so I can dial the fans down just right, and also flip a switch for all the LEDs and my UV CFFLs to turn on and off.  That way I can go from a small, unassuming dark case to INSTANT UV BLING!


----------



## Mussels (May 28, 2009)

i just realised how similar your BMW logo is, to that of the umbrella corporation.


----------



## DanishDevil (May 28, 2009)

I don't really see a huge resemblance...






In case you don't know, BMW stands for Bavarian Motor Works, and they started out making airplane engines, so they incorporated both the propeller of an airplane and the Bavarian flag into their symbol.


----------



## Chicken Patty (May 29, 2009)

DanishDevil said:


> What does everybody think of these for once I get everything sleeved UV Orange?
> 
> http://www.arcticmod.com/files/cache/cfcd02d36cb223a466b3ec0844df65f4.jpg
> 
> They have UV LEDs, and the fan is UV Blue while the casing and connector sleeving and connectors are UV Orange.  They also have separate leads for the LEDs, so I would basically hook them up separately to a fan controller and be able to turn the LEDs on and off, and control the speed of the fans.



those fans looks sweet bro 



DanishDevil said:


> I don't really see a huge resemblance...
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d9/Umbrella_Corporation_logo.gif
> 
> ...




that was something interesting to learn


----------



## DanishDevil (Jun 26, 2009)

Sadly, it looks like until I either get enough money, space, or parts to run two systems simultaneously, this project is going to have to be put on hold.  I am focusing my efforts elsewhere for right now (you'll hopefully find out soon enough what that focus will be).


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Jun 26, 2009)

Not to worry, and I'm mostly certain that I speak for all sub'd to this thread that we'll wait eagerly for new updates with pictures when you can devote your resources (whatever they maybe) to your worklog.

Good stuff dude!


----------



## MKmods (Jun 26, 2009)

InnocentCriminal said:


> Not to worry, and I'm mostly certain that I speak for all sub'd to this thread that we'll wait eagerly for new updates with pictures when you can devote your resources (whatever they maybe) to your worklog.
> 
> Good stuff dude!


+1



DanishDevil said:


> Sadly, it looks like until I either get enough money, space, or parts to run two systems simultaneously, this project is going to have to be put on hold.  I am focusing my efforts elsewhere for right now (you'll hopefully find out soon enough what that focus will be).



I know that feeling so I am in the middle of figuring a way for my hardware to fit 2 comps (Tribute case and the Qpack) Its the times, we all need to be a bit more thrifty and include "Value" into our plans..


----------

